# Nexus7 mtp connection in linux



## wyrdtrtle (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, just a brief fyi for anyone not running linuxmint 15. As everyone is aware the nexus 7 has been a jump thru hoops platform when it comes to connecting via usb to the pc, well i was very pleasently suprised when i installed mint 15-rc, to discover that it recognized and opened up both my gnex and nexus7 without me having to install anything or open any other program. Idk y, thats above my paygrade, but maybe its getting fixed on other distros as well.

Ok not so brief, lol
Enjoy
Trtle

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

